# Few pics of Empusa Fasciata and S. Prestiosa



## yen_saw (Sep 1, 2007)

I was told now by Kamil these are E. Fasciata instead of E. Pennata, can't tell the difference from the pics but they look great  

















DIdn't know they have a "horn" like rhino too!

Growing fast is the S. Prestiosa, praticsing "Tai-chi" Kung Fu :lol:


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 1, 2007)

weird lol its a ninja! :lol:


----------



## Asa (Sep 1, 2007)

"Pray, I beseech you, quoth under me!" :shock:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 1, 2007)

Humpt! mine looked nothin like that, they looked like wasps when they hatched  :? :shock: :wink:


----------



## Morpheus uk (Sep 2, 2007)

I just brought back an empusa back from alicante, dun know what sp


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 27, 2007)

The _Empusa _ are larger now....






Last one up to the top is a rotten egg  






They love it hot, i am keeping them close to my _idolomantis _cage, which is about 95F during day time.


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 27, 2007)

Must be hot in Texas. The mantises are great-looking!


----------

